# Revere London, Kahn Design, Over finch or someone else ?



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Friend of mine has a nice collection of cars and now wants new Range Rover Vouge, but he doesn't want just ordinary RR Vouge. Money is not issues so it has to something special. What is your opinion on these companies and which one is best? Revere London, Kahn Design, Over finch or someone else ?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

whats wrong with a peugeot 407?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO all of those companies spoil the RR , But with money no issue well you can build something quite horrific


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been lucky enough to work with rr sport models tuned by each. Styling and design wise, they will be happy to accommodate full custom but my opinions on the models I worked on were;

Kahn - very shouty, ott styling and bold colours.
Revere - more of a classy fashion tuner than the other two, seem to follow current trends set by others but not too ott, my personal favourite.
Overfinch - the (over 27's) footballers choice. Very much more subtle (however still very noticeable) than the other two although could have been down to personal options on that model.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Overfinch is the only one I'd consider. Kahn and Revere are awful.

I'm not a huge fan of the full Overfinch kit, but they do a few nice touches here and there. Mainly, they seem to respect the ethos of the Range Rover a little more (like building wheels that are actually up to the job of carrying it's massive weight around).

For me though, it's got to be original LR... with maybe a few tweaks here and there


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Cosworth?


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

I work in a highend dealers and we have said makes come in with one off cars to sell .

In my oppinion overfinch are head and shoulders above the likes of Kahn as build quality is pretty shocking and look to chavvy for me


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

To me a Kahn model looks like it has been put together with loads of bargain bucket ripspeed bits and blinged up by a right Barry. Too chavy for my liking. Especially for the prices they charge. If I had one I think I would leave it well alone and keep it standard.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd definitely go with revere. I've always been a fan and I saw a proper range rover done by revere the other day it was stunning!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

for some reason i love kahn design. Really want the cosworth alloys for mine.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

All 3 companies will make an already Dodgy looking chelsea tractor look like a drug dealers car....
Throw the names into a hat and pick. You'll get the same end result either way..


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

^ Ha!

What is wrong with the standard Range Rover - the all new model, IMO, is the best looking one yet:










Doesn't need any mods - jeez, this started out as a very nice RR once, now look at it:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

i like this orange one, very nice


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Coops said:


> ^ Ha!
> 
> What is wrong with the standard Range Rover - the all new model, IMO, is the best looking one yet:


Sorry that is absolutely horrible. It's tacky and designed entirely for the Chesire-crew.









That is dignified and majestic, the other one is just for Coleen and her mates. :thumb::driver:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Kahn appear to just change things for the sake of making it look totally different and shouty, OF at least build on the design and try to improve or sympathetically alter the design.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

If I had the cash for a modified RR , it would go on a Cosworth one , they are something else !


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Why not go for the Holland and Holland version? Nice and subtle with some nice finishing touches, such as a years supply of booze!


----------

